# Another Bunny Buster.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Just received this Bunny Buster in the mail from Tom Nelson. I own a few of his great slingshots. But this maybe my favorite. Really comfortable to shoot and extremely accurate. GREAT SLINGSHOT. I highly recommend it.????


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice looking ss, congrats.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

real sweet slingers


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Lovely ! Congrats!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gotta say your really gonna like it. I have several and all are a pleasure to shoot. Congrats on your score.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Lotsa lead laden lagomorphs lacking life laying around, eh?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll third that, I have two and they are a great fit.


----------

